# controlar motro stepper por puerto paralelo



## lenchapin (Nov 17, 2006)

tengo q encender y apagra un motor stepper con el puerto paralelo alguien puede ayudarme.
el programa q tengo q usar es C junto con QT para hacer el modo de usuario con boton play y estop, no se como van las conexiónes con los cables del puerto paralelo, tengo q poner una luz a cada paso q de el motor para ver la susecion de pasos en las suces...


----------



## felicris (Nov 17, 2006)

lenchapin metete a esta pagina y bajate el manual de motores de ero pic, hay el genio explica detalladamente como controlar un motor bipolar y unipolar via Pc puerto paralelo a traves de software. 
www.r-luis.xbot.es


----------

